# Dock at Port Orange/Ponce Inlet



## Fairweather (Aug 17, 2020)

I have a friend who is in Port Orange for the winter, and I'm going to see him in January for a few days. Unfortunately, he's ocean side rather than river side, so I'm looking for a dock. Does anyone have, or know of a place, where I could rent a dock for my 16' skiff for a few days so we don't have to pull it out of the water every day? Trailer parking would be a real bonus.


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

@Fairweather you probably want to call Inlet Harbor Marina/Inlet Cove Marina in Ponce Inlet.


----------

